# trencher for gutter drains?



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of renting this trencher to install gutter drains and pipe it to my creek. Is this a suitable machine, or can you recommend something better?

It seems pretty straight forward, $170 for a day.

Another question, is it necessary to fill stone in the trench under the pipe, is that for support? Or can I get away with just dirt? I guess it's about settling?

Any last minute advice before I dive head first and tear things up?


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

First off, remember the golden rule of drain installation-WATER ALWAYS FOLLOWS THE PATH OF LEAST RESISTANCE.I dont know about the trencher because I'm too stupid to rent one,prefering to kick the snot out of myself with hand digging! When I put my gutter drains in about 18 years ago, I used 4" white rigid PVC in a trench dug about two feet deep. 4" (could be more)of pea gravel went on the trench bottom,then the pipe holes down. On top of the pipe went tar paper(some use straw,I've heard) to help keep dirt out .Then more gravel, 4 or 6" or so, and backfill with the soil. The pipe is then directed to a rock filled plastic 55 gal. drum which serves as a drywell. I'm not saying that this is the only way,and I'm sure there are better piping products around today, but I've never had any problems ,and as I said,it's been 18 years.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are just carrying the pipe away from the house and not generally dispersing it, do not use perforated pipe. Perforated pipe can also pick up water from the surrounding area. You can always add a section of perforated when you get far enough away from the house to disperse the water over a larger area instead of an outfall or drain to daylight.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

when you go to get the trencher see if they have a self propeled it works alot better them manual also work backward that way your not takeing it over what you just dug up.Those really work great but sure can get away from you quick.I dont know where you live but price seams a bit high I rented one last year and it was only 80 dollars for the day.I would put gravel on the bottem then pipe then another layer of gravel.Good Luck


----------

